# Bogus felony stop leaves family shaken and dog dead.



## joshua tomczyk (Jul 12, 2001)

I can't even begin to say how this make me feel. I will never spend a single second in Tenn. if possible
http://story.herald-citizen.com/newsstory1.htm


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

...especially if your name is Billy.


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

Growing up in Los Angeles I'm all too familiar with stupid police officers. I can't count how many times I've been pulled over for no apparent reason. To name a few:

1) Wrong neighborhood
2) Wrong time of day
3) Wrong kind of vehicle
4) Wrong _____

You get the idea. It has little to do with anything other than "Absolute power corrupting absolutely".


----------



## alexia (Mar 3, 2002)

Where I live, if your car is stolen and they find it: instead of calling you and telling you where it is, they tow it, call you, and then you can pay towing and storage charges! Insult added to injury.


----------



## miahoyhoy (Jul 23, 2002)

Should be 
KOOKS ville

lates
jon


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

This kind of stuff happens everywhere, not just Tennessee or in the south. Just check out the files of the Citizens Review board in NY. People are stopped and harrassed for all kinds of crazy reasons. 

It bothers me how people are so casual about stereotyping southerners as ignorant, red-neck, bigoted, drug-running, child-molesting wife-beaters. This stuff happens everywhere-regardless of geography or socio-economic placement.


----------



## georgeair (Jun 11, 2001)

Right on Foodnfoto - I don't even _run_ drugs!


----------



## joshua tomczyk (Jul 12, 2001)

Well If anyone wants to see it here is the video.
http://www.newschannel5.com/video/
The first video under Jan 8 2003

This is the first I had herd the woman told the cops that they were going 110 MPH or at least that is what she thought. I guess the guy was trying to get out of Tenn. fast.

What I just do not understand is why the morons just didn't close the door. I understand that it was a felony stop and the needed to secure the scene. Wouldn't have closing the door have done that.

When you are a police officer you often deal with the scum of the earth but when a mailman has a problem with a dog he has Pepper Spray and would you believe that cops carry Pepper Spray on there belt. Yet he decided to use his shotgun.Why did he even have his shotgun out the suspects were all already hand cuffed and on there knees behind there car? Wouldn't have his revoiver been an enough to stop one of them had they tried to do something?

The sad thing is when I was checking into this story crap like this happens all the time. Inexperienced cops using unnecessary force leaving not only dogs but people injured or dead.

You wonder why the general public has a distrust of the police.


----------

